# 1st coop build



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

Did my first coop build in prep for new hatches and one adopted chick. Built all but feeder and waterer and a couple boxes of screws. Materials came from scraps and what some said was junk. But I seen a coop. Kind of a work in process thus far.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice. I would cover all holes and gaps with hardware cloth and make the top row of nest boxes more cave-like for the hens' comfort. Looks great!


----------



## Plates5 (May 23, 2013)

Jc17. I just did just that with them to redirect air flow from side hatches when opened up. Also small rungs on ramp for traction.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Looks good to me. Great job !


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

It looks VERY GOOD.
_Apparently...._*YOU KNOW *how to build things *!
GOOD JOB !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow! ...........


----------

